
Organizing programs without classes (1991) [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://cs.au.dk/~hosc/local/LaSC-4-3-pp223-242.pdf
======
kazinator
OR: Organizing programs in OOP styles in which class-like manifestations are
an emergent phenomenon, while denying the applicability of the word "class" to
anything we see.

------
choosername
>Abstract.

>All organizational functions carried out by classes can be accomplished in a
simple and natural way by object inheritance in classless languages, ...

Like javascript prototypes? Ah, yes.

> ... with no need for special mechanisms.

Is object the type then or a single class?

> A single model—dividing types into prototypes and traits—supports sharing of
> behavior and extending or replacing representations. A natural extension,
> dynamic object inheritance, can model behavioral modes. Object inheritance
> can also be used to provide structured name spaces for well-known objects.

>Classless languages can even express “class-based” encapsulation. These
stylized uses of object inheritance become instantly recognizable idioms, and
extend the repertory of organizing principles to cover a wider range of
programs

~~~
mathattack
It's easy to poke fun at this with 25 years of hindsight. :-)

------
protomyth
A version of this in NewtonScript [http://waltersmith.us/newton/Class-
based%20NewtonScript%20Pr...](http://waltersmith.us/newton/Class-
based%20NewtonScript%20Programming.pdf)

Probably still one of my favorite languages and the one that taught me
prototype-based inheritance was pretty nice.

------
wrong_variable
closures ?

~~~
collyw
I am pretty sure there was a Perl book that referred to closures as inside out
objects.

~~~
mcguire
That would be a little odd, considering closures are about as objecty as you
can get.

[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/wcook/papers/OOPvsADT/CookOO...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/wcook/papers/OOPvsADT/CookOOPvsADT90.pdf)

~~~
mpweiher
_The venerable master Qc Na was walking with his student, Anton. Hoping to
prompt the master into a discussion, Anton said "Master, I have heard that
objects are a very good thing - is this true?" Qc Na looked pityingly at his
student and replied, "Foolish pupil - objects are merely a poor man's
closures."

Chastised, Anton took his leave from his master and returned to his cell,
intent on studying closures. He carefully read the entire "Lambda: The
Ultimate..." series of papers and its cousins, and implemented a small Scheme
interpreter with a closure-based object system. He learned much, and looked
forward to informing his master of his progress.

On his next walk with Qc Na, Anton attempted to impress his master by saying
"Master, I have diligently studied the matter, and now understand that objects
are truly a poor man's closures." Qc Na responded by hitting Anton with his
stick, saying "When will you learn? Closures are a poor man's object." At that
moment, Anton became enlightened._

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?ClosuresAndObjectsAreEquivalent](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?ClosuresAndObjectsAreEquivalent)

Oh, and of course: COLA (Combined Object Lambda Architecture): [http://lambda-
the-ultimate.org/node/2483](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2483)

